# Just a Reminder: The Remaining Group Builds...



## lesofprimus (Jun 30, 2012)

Until the voting gets done and tallied:

May 1st-Aug 30th - Home Country Modern Aircraft / Spitfire Marks SPLIT BUILD
Aug 1st-Nov 30th - Aircraft Carrier Planes
Nov 1st, 2012-Feb 28th, 2013 - From WW1 to WW2 1914-39
Feb 1st-May 31st 2013- The Jet Age 1944-45 / Recon-Transport-Observer Aircraft of WW2 SPLIT BUILD


----------



## A4K (Jul 1, 2012)

Cheers Dan!

Glad you're still around too, haven't heard much from you for ages!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks man, been trying to get my health back in order after a death scare... Been sketchy for awhile, but a couple surgeries and Im back in the game...


----------



## A4K (Jul 1, 2012)

Damn, that's bad - hope you're back and fighting fit SOON mate!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks Brother...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 1, 2012)

Sorry to hear this Dan. Glad you doing better and very glad to see you back sir! Hope your on the mend and kickin a$$.


----------



## Rogi (Jul 1, 2012)

Hope your up and at it ASAP  and thanks for reminding us, that carrier plane GB looks very enticing  

Get to 200% health soon! 

Igor


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 1, 2012)

Hope you're well over the hump Dan and great to see you back. BTW, by mutual agreement since you were away, we've decided that each GB would extend to the first Sunday after the stated month end.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 1, 2012)

Good to see you back Dan - hope the health problems are over and you're back to ..er ... 'normal' soon !


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 1, 2012)

Glad to see you back man! Sorry to hear about the health problems...get well soon!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 1, 2012)

Geez guys, thanks for the kind words.... Improving every day, mentally, physically and spiritually...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey Dan, what a great surprise, glad to see you back but it sounds like you've been through the wars. Glad your on the mend though and it will be good to see you back in the game. It just so happens that I'm about to publish the results from the next round of GBs poll.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2012)

With all here Dan. A speedy recovery.


----------



## parsifal (Jul 2, 2012)

Its great to hear from you again Dan. I wish you good health man. Being crook is a bummer


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks once again guys...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2012)

lesofprimus said:


> Thanks man, been trying to get my health back in order after a death scare... Been sketchy for awhile, but a couple surgeries and Im back in the game...



WTF?? Jesus man hope you are good to go now.....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice to see you back Dan, hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks Joe, good to be back man... Got one more procedure I'll have to get through then we should be "fully functional"...


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 6, 2012)

Good to have you back Dan!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks Cory...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 9, 2012)

Some of the characters are getting out of hand mate!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 9, 2012)

Gotta get em back in check Jan... A right proper thumping sounds in order eh???


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 10, 2012)

Yup! Totally brother!


----------



## A4K (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah, there's this wild Swedish/ Scottish hybrid guy running round with a big number tatooed on his forehead, I think an '11' or '13' or something...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 13, 2012)

For the next GB, I'm getting this for a VMF-323 bird, a '13' of course! 8)


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 14, 2012)

That could turn out to be one great build Jan.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 15, 2012)

Aye, looks like an alright kit....


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 20, 2012)

Ooh, nice Jan! I'm assuming like the one I've done, with the snake on the nose? It's not a bad kit. Some goofy things with it but nothing that's hard to deal with.


----------



## N4521U (Jul 20, 2012)

If I had a case the size of a football field I'd do one too.
Annie says when I fill the case, I retire from model building, so I am going to switch to 144th scale!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 20, 2012)

I still want to note that, for us Americans, World War 2 began on December 7 1941.
There-fore I move that the "Between the wars" GB be amended for us Colonials.
Thank You for your consideration on this point.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 20, 2012)

N4521U said:


> If I had a case the size of a football field I'd do one too.
> Annie says when I fill the case, I retire from model building, so I am going to switch to 144th scale!


Get a bigger case, Bill!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 20, 2012)

Yea, but do it slowly so she'll never notice!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 21, 2012)

Catch22 said:


> Ooh, nice Jan! I'm assuming like the one I've done, with the snake on the nose? It's not a bad kit. Some goofy things with it but nothing that's hard to deal with.



Most definitely mate! Going to avoid those toy like extras like the plague! 



N4521U said:


> If I had a case the size of a football field I'd do one too.
> Annie says when I fill the case, I retire from model building, so I am going to switch to 144th scale!



Eeerrmmmm.....1/350 scale? 



meatloaf109 said:


> I still want to note that, for us Americans, World War 2 began on December 7 1941.
> There-fore I move that the "Between the wars" GB be amended for us Colonials.
> Thank You for your consideration on this point.



But of course! And since Sweden didn't take part, I can do anything up until.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 21, 2012)

That's me sorted for the next GB! 8)


----------



## N4521U (Jul 21, 2012)

1/350??????? does someone makum That small. 
I could have millions of them in the case I have now!

Oh wait, Annie said it was okay to build another case! lucky me!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 21, 2012)

Nice Bill!


----------

